
Continuous Deployment Immersion - olefoo
http://www.threeriversinstitute.org/blog/?p=488
======
hartror
I really like the idea of devoting the entire team to improving the processes,
helps avoid the inevitable annoyance by uninvolved devs to the changes. To use
manager speak it gets "buy in".

------
ivenkys
Deploy early and continuously, ideally in a single step - but that's a given.

Not sure what, if any new, point is being made here.

~~~
olefoo
Many organisations are not even at the stage of automating their deployment
process. Yes, this process seems obvious for those of us who are constantly
seeking a better way to do things, but many software development shops are
still doing bespoke builds and manual deployments. What seems obvious and
intuitive to you is new, scary and different to many people.

~~~
ivenkys
I would think not for the audience of HN.

